# South Biscayne Beauty



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice feesh!! How'd she run for ya'll???


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome 1st picture. Can you post a link to the full size original?


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice mixed bag! Way to go guys!


----------



## Flatdog (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Tom try this to see the full size picture.
Hey Sophie and Garry how are u guys?The motor ran great by the way!

http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd2/Flatdog1960/Dadfishin10-21-07004.jpg


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

We're doing great!!! Are ya'll gonna make it down to Ft. Desoto this weekend??? 

Glad the motor is working out for ya'll.....


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Did you shoot it at 640x480? I was hoping for a larger resolution 1600x1200 minimum so I could use it as a background on my PC.


----------



## Over_bite (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Dano nice fish. Way to go.


----------

